# Just started and already feel deflated'



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all;
I've followed this site gif many years, it's always been my bliss in times of mayhem and loss.
After many years of treatment we are now looking at adootion. 
The exciting stage has now disappeared! 
Few questions if anyone can help. 
1. How financially stable do you need to be? We are good with money and could say comfortable but are paying of credit cards etc still. Do they credit check? 
2. We have 3 dogs; 2 jack Russell's and a French bulldog is this a concern? They well behaved! 
3. Is there a list of questions that I can look at that social workers may ask us? 

This is daunting! 
Hope all are well
Becki


----------



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi 

My experience re money is that they need to be sure that you will be able to be comfortable during the first year if one of you is on adoption leave pay only. For us it would be tight on my husband's wage so we are saving like crazy so we have a pot of money to fall back on. They will look at all your income and outgoings. 

Re pets that will be fine, they do a pet assessment and as long as they are well behaved and have a separate area for feeding etc, then that will be fine. 

Social workers will ask you anything and everything, your relationsip, your family and support network, your upbringing, what brought you to adoption, what child you had in mind etc, etc, be prepared to open up about all aspects of your life. 

My advice is to look at LA's and VA's and have at least 3 that you have a initial visit from to get information and get a feel as to what they can offer....

And good luck! 

Ali


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi 
congrats on your decision to adopt.

regarding finances, our SW did a credit check and we were asked to complete a spreadsheet of all our outgoings and income. We had to provide bank statements, mortgage statements, account summaries, loan details, credit card bills etc… we logged onto our online banking and showed most of it our SW via the laptop during one of our visits. They also confirm your salary via your employer reference. They will want to know you are finically stable for at least 12 months with one of you off work, for this we had a separate savings account. 

Dogs will be fine, we contacted our vet who did us a letter of support / reference. I have heard of some people having pet assessments and seeing a behaviourist for a report. However, for us, SW met the dogs a few times and accepted our report from the vets. 

I would say it is daunting (but try not to feel deflated just yet!) you do have to be prepared to give away details about every aspect of your life. from birth to present day!!! so worth it all when you get to the end though   Good luck


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

As alig1972 said they will do a pet assessment on your dogs, check if they are well natured and good with children etc.


Money wise, as said before they know people have credit cards but will do a full credit check to make sure you will be ok when one of you takes adoption leave.


They will ask you everything, from the time you were born were you lived, jobs you have done support network everything. Be honest.  Some of it maybe hard as they do ask everything. But hang in there you will be fine I am sure.


Good luck with your new adventure and journey


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi
I worried about similar things before starting the process. As far as money/finances goes we just had to show what our incoming a and outgoings were, my hubby put it on a spreadsheet so thru could see what disposable ince we had, we didn't have a lot of savings as had just bought our new house but our social worker wasn't concerned and they asked about credit cards, we had a little credit card debt we were paying off. Never had to show any proof of all this but that's just my experience. 

We have a bonkers border collie who is lovely but still very puppy like. She did have to have be assessed, I was worried as she is quite boisterous but they never saw her as a problem and she is great with our two little ones. We also made sure we had a plan in place for introducing the children and that we help for walking her etc in our support network especially in first few weeks placement. They were happy we had thought about things like that.

As for questions anything and everything. Family, childhood, treatment, relationships. It is intrusive but wasn't as bad as I expected and have  been lucky with our lovely social worker. Def speak to a few LA/VA's to get a feel for them. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you all so much! 
I'm concerned as my credit file not that good due to past! Now much better but it's impacted on my credit file. 
Will this be a concern? I've had a few calls and invites so will go from there 
Thank you so much
Becki


----------



## Penelope ping (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello! I don't recall if our agency did a credit check as such but they did go through all our finances. I wouldn't worry about a credit check - my credit file is for want of a better word - horrific! But all in the past and we are sure (and proved to our agency) that we're financially stable. 
As with most of the assessment process they're not looking for perfection just that you have seriously considered every aspect and can, when prompted, evidence that you are 'good enough'. Good luck with your journey x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

You will be on a roller coaster so be prepared.

Money - they wanted to see statements from bank and mortgage.

Questions - I had to tell Social Worker things my best friends don't even know. Be prepared to open your life to them. They will want to know everything. It is emotionally draining so make sure you have an outlet for it.

Pets - we don't have any so can't comment.

I have cried in frustration, sadness and sheer hopelessness at times. It has taken us nearly 3 years and we are just at the point if a potential link. 

The thing that kept me going was when people on here said it was all worth it the moment they saw their child. That I imagine is priceless.

Don't be put off. Grit your teeth, find a source of emotional support and go for it.

Good luck
L x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Becki - we adopted while on a Debt Management Plan because we'd got into debt crisis a few years before.  We showed what we'd learned that we'd paid off a big chunk of the debt, that we had affordable arrangements in place to pay off the rest (which could be flexible while on adoption leave) that we had a solid, reasonable monthly budget and, most importantly, had incurred no new debt in several years.  We'd also taken good advice and followed it (I recommend Step Change).

We're now debt free and have savings.

Our SW said that because we were open and clear, and could show that we had learned from our experience and were financially secure - although with nothing for luxuries - it actually went in our favour and impressed the panel!  None of our credit/debt issues threatened our home or were likely to result in bailiffs calling.

Have a good, sound, budget, be clear about how you can afford to raise a child and have adoption leave, and show that you can talk openly about how you got into credit problems and what you've learned from it, and if you have a good agency, you'll be fine.

I know some people will have concerns with the fact we adopted while on such a tight budget, but for me it simply comes down to the fact a fun, loving, secure childhood depends upon so much more than money.    I know some agencies will have a different attitude to it, but I think ours (a VA or voluntary agency) was quite enlightened.

Good luck!


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Becs just to put you a little bit at ease, i am on a DMP due to a past break up leaving me in severe debt, they shouldn't do a credit check on you as you will be expected to show your in-comings and out goings. I was able to show that i have my debts under control and i am due to have them paid off next year and this did not stop them form approving us, my wife did a full spreadsheet showing that we could live comfortably and have a child. It isn't about how much money you have but they need to be sure that you will still be able to manage. 
    we have 2 cats and they did a pet assessment which they passed, well done on choosing adoption and wishing you both luck.


----------

